# Realistic handgun training



## Marc Bresee (May 18, 2007)

As I was putting our handgun training event on the calendar here for June 15-17, I couldn't help but want to tell you guys about some ways that we have found to train in our system.

It is pretty simple really. There are handguns that are offered in paintball caliber. The difference with paintballing in general is that other practicioners generally use rifle styled guns with a hopper full of balls. That is fine if one is training to use an AK in a gunfight, but for handgun training the pistol models that are handicapped to 8 or 10 shots provide much more realism. These are heavier impact (pain) than the airsoft and they increase the degree of stress that is desirable for training. You learn vividly what works and what doesn't. 

I have found this type of training to be far more beneficial than range training (after getting a decent grip on mechanical basics) - for obvious reasons. Shooting at paper in a range is one thing: trying to get a straight shot off when you are under fire is quite another. And working in darkness or with multiple shooters (like a 2 against 2 when your partner gets shot) adds another dimension!

I want to show you guys what I am talking about:
http://www.pbase.com/marcbresee/gunfight_1
http://www.pbase.com/marcbresee/gunfight_2

This is a real blast. You ought to try with your gang if you get a chance.


----------



## Carol (May 18, 2007)

That sounds like a neat idea!  Sounds lke a lot of fun too.

I'm curious about something Marc since you've been training in that environment.  Do you take any steps to ensure that bad habits (such as putting your finger on the trigger before you are ready to fire) don't creep in?


----------



## MA-Caver (May 18, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> That sounds like a neat idea!  Sounds lke a lot of fun too.


Ohhh yeah...* lots *of fun... 'til you get smacked by one of those paintballs at close range.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 18, 2007)

If you ever get the chance to train with simmuntions, do it!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 18, 2007)

Do you find those better, worse, or about the same as Airsoft?


----------



## Marc Bresee (May 19, 2007)

Paintball= 250-300 mph
Simmunitions= 600 mph

I'd say that steps the game up a bit.

Being smacked by paintball at close range is not nice but is tolerable. Once you are shot the first time you know you can handle it and it becomes fun. Still no one likes it so it is good motivation. The airsoft is only mildly irritating. The extra avoidance factor makes me favor paint for anything other than very close shooting. Simmunitions though expensive and intimidating would be the ultimate in nonlethal practice since the accuracy is undoubtedly way better. Airsoft and paint use their accuracy after 30' for .43 and around 50' for .68. (.68 is the std)

Yes, Carol, it is the ideal place to work out bad habits. One of the biggest is indeed running around with one's finger on the trigger. Others include hugging walls and barricades, being stuck with one hand dominant, holding ones breath, taking the weapon out of the fight (pointing at floor or sky), standing still, working too much in one level, being too passive, aiming too much.....stuff like that.

I really like this type of tool for solo training too. One can do allot of move and shoot training that would be impossible at a range. It is good for rolling and shooting, drawing while falling and shooting, running and shooting...all kinds of things you can dream up. Many can even be practiced indoors. Of course you can do much of this with airsoft. Paint is a little more dramatic ...a good whacking splat rather than an almost invisible "ping". I like airsoft too. Sometimes if doing lots of close shooting (3') it is easier to bear.

One of the funnest drills is to hide two opponents very close to each other. You walk them out blindfolded and neither knows where the other is. At the start they both pop up find the other guy and shoot. These sets are over in seconds and are very exciting. They teach you to move as you acquire your target instantly.

I did a vid showing two of the better guns for the seminar we have coming up ...if you want to see how these the two calibers differ: 
 http://zenixstudios.com/f.php?f=aqxq (click on DOWNLOAD). Forgive the quality (it was a hurried production and shot with a small camera sitting on a can of paintballs.)

Also you might like to see some shots of an earlier training session. I sure it will give you some ideas.  http://www.pbase.com/marcbresee/gunfight_2 A course can be expanded as this one was or condensed more tightly. I have about 25 barricades now so it can be configured many ways. It would be even better if one could find a deserted building or one under construction.

Marc

Bob gave me permission to post about our seminar on the Russian Martial Art section.


----------



## Marc Bresee (May 21, 2007)

Some more thoughts on the topic, an essay by Gabe Suarez




The URGENT Need For Force On Force  

Imagine a class of students studying the art of swimming. The instructor, ostensibly an expert swimmer with credentials and such, calmly walks up to the class and begins lecturing. The environment is totally comfortable and dry, the students are clothed in typical business clothing and notes are being taken as they sip water or coffee. The lecturer goes on to describe the need to float, and to move the arms and legs in unison, this way and that. He discusses passingly how to breathe and what water temperature may do to the technique. He shows films of swimmers, and analyzes the techniques. Finally, the class understands the concept of swimming. Then they retire to their respective swim couches and practice their strokes incessantly. After a while they very good at this and can whip out a back stroke or breast stroke or even a dog paddle like the expert in class. They are given Swimmer Diplomas and sent out ready to swim....should the need arise.  Eventually these would-be swimmers begin discussing the merits of pumping the arms more than the feet, or of holding the breath or the theoretical need to get the head up out of the place the water would be, if in fact they were swimming in water, in order to breathe. Minutia upon minutia are analyzed and discussed to perfect "the couch swim". But nobody ever gets into the water. The water is a fearfull place. One actually gets wet. "There be dragons" seems to be the attitude. "The water is not safe", some say. Others say that the mere suggestion that one would have to test the Master Swimmer's Theory Of Swimming to be a disloyal and unfaithful act.  "Analytical swimmers do not need to get into the water", others murmur as they grind through their swim katas every day. The discussions on minutia and the unaswered questions persist. Yet if one of them dared to wander into the murky wetness, all the questions that they have spent hours and hours bemusing would be answered in one instant flash of sudden understanding. 

I'll let you in on a secret. It is a dark and ugly secret that has been kept hidden like a national security issue for decades. The master swimmer does not, in fact, know how to swim. He can teach you the technique for making swimming motions on a safe couch, but he knows nothing of the water. The couch swim doesn't work in a pool, much less in the ocean. His students would drown.
That is a fact he would kill to keep hidden, because he has invested so much in his teaching methods and technical presentation.  Quite an illustration isn't it? Much the same can be said for many other things in life. One of them is Gun Fighting. I (Gabe) get students from range-based schools, and their satellites all the time. These guys and gals have been drilled into the indoctrination of how to stand, how to draw, and of course, how to use the sights to carefully fire a nice pair into a piece of paper. They have previously spend their training time perfecting their stance, or focusing more on their front sight, or reacting to the first tone of the whistle or tone. Slight changes in holsters, or triggers, or other incomprehensible irrelevancies filled their study time. These things do not last more than the first few minutes of our class. 

If only people would simply get into the water...into the Force on Force crucible, all things would be known immediately like the dripping swimmer who has just completed his first pool workout. In a handful of chaotic and often intense seconds, the force on force student knows more about gunfighting than the untested range instructor who has been shooting groups all his life. 

Stop being the theoretical dry couch swimmer and jump into the freaking pool. Heck, just think of all the time and money that will be saved once you have the "secret" knowledge that so many are trying to keep from you. 

Put down your range bag, grab a paintball or airsoft pistol and a training partner and step into the light


----------



## Marc Bresee (Jun 24, 2007)

Friends,
Re: Last weekend's Force on Force seminar at our place:

For those who attended, don't miss these links. For those of you who couldn't make it, a review of the recent seminar is evolving on Vlad's forum at:
http://www.russianmartialart.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3010

Also, I posted links to photos taken. Be sure and check them out.  http://www.pbase.com/marcbresee/force_on_force

If you are interested, check back. People will add comments, observations and hopefully more photos over the next couple weeks.


Best wishes, Marc


----------



## Marvin (Jun 24, 2007)

Marc Bresee said:


> Stop being the theoretical dry couch swimmer and jump into the freaking pool.


Hmm, I think I've heard that somewhere before??


Good article BTW


----------

